# Possible job offer in Nicosia - wife terrified!



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

How can I put my wife's mind at rest about relocating our young family to Cyprus (Nicosia specifically)?
My master plan would allow us to come back if we didn't settle, and we're gonna rent our house out here too.....can any ladies on this forum, living in Nicosia right now, please get in touch by reply to this post and offer to chat to my wife?
I'm sure she would love to speak to someone who is experiencing the life right now, and all it's advantages (and disadvantages of course).
She's particularly concerned about schooling for our 2 young girls. I've been advised to put them in to private schools, but would also like anyone elses opinion on that too.

Any help appreciated.

My 1st post - please be gentle


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

We will certainly be gentle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards

Michelle


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

C'mon Nicosia ex-pat ladies.....there must be some out there ? 
Please help.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am not in Nicosia but would be happy to talk to your wife and see if I can help in any way. Please send me a private message.
*;-)


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi BabsM, thanks for that but I can't seem to find where to PM people on this forum 
Perhaps you could email me at - mark at thehandsfamily dot com

Thanks


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

An update (if anyone's interested  ). My recruitment agency in Nicosia just called to say that the MD at the company the job's at would like a chat!
Cool 
Will let you all know how it goes. BabsM - we may well be in touch with you soon.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Good Luck. Look forward to seeing you in Cyprus

BabsM


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have just moved to Nicosia, so not sure if I can put your wifes fears to rest. I found a private preschool for my daughter in one day and a huge house to rent at a good price after seeing only two houses. I have not found a job yet but it doesnt seem like it's going to be a problem. Your wife can talk with me but I am not sure how to send you a private email. so if you would like to send me her email, I'll respond when we get back from the beach on Monday.

Dina

ps where are you moving from?


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Unfortunately it's turned out the salary was nowhere near I was quoted, and I've had to decline to proceed any further with the potential job opening in Nicosia.
I am disappointed, but it's good that I know what's happening. The quality of life we'd have had out there would not have been to my expectations based on the earnings I would've received.

Thanks to all who've offered their support, and good luck to those trying to get out there


----------

